# Anyway to remove Tartar and Plaque?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin has a tartar building oral chemistry (as my vet put it). He told me just to scrape those teeth myself with the dental pick that looks like a shepherd's crook. I need a helper to hold him still so I don't hurt him, but it has made a difference and I think switching to home cooking changed his oral chemistry a bit since I think that the cleaning goes more easily now.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

When I took Rio for his new pet exam at the vet, his very words were, "Ears are good, heart is good. Teeth are good... teeth are VERY good actually."

So I credit his former owner with "backing him up into a corner, and brushing once a month." The rest of the time, they used this - - I think she said they sprayed before he ate, and after.










I took a picture of it with my phone at the time. But to be honest, I have not purchased the product. I did a little looking on Google and a few folks said they didn't want to use it because of the alcohol % in it. 

Not sure that is something to be concerned about or not, but I just thought, I'll try something else instead.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful Blue is there supposed to be a picture of that product? I would be interested in trying it perhaps.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Did it not show up? It shows on my computer...I'll try a different route. I think it's available at PetSmart and on line.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Got it now, thanks.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly lets me brush her teeth but Abbey acts like I'm trying to kill her, I use both these products. The one on the left is a gritty powder that you sprinkle on their dinner, and the other one is a gel you squirt right on the teeth. I also have used the scrapper like Lily, but my vet said not to use it because I can damage the teeth.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy I made my vet give me a lesson on how to scrape their teeth before I did it on my own!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Luke (16 months) is a tartar making machine as well. No amount of bone chewing seems to help with his. I have also been a bad mommy and not brushed his teeth like I should. The other month, I decided to get back at it and a few times a week I will do the dogs teeth. I decided that I prefer to wrap a gauze square around my finger and put toothpaste on it. Its abrasive, and my boys seem to tolerate it better than the brush. I bought yummy soft treats that they only get after brushing. I take out a treat for each, show it to them, have them follow me into the bathroom, after each's brushing they get their treat. 

P.S.- You don't really need to get on the insides of dogs teeth. They do not get much tartar buildup on the inside, and its usually hated and more trouble than its worth. Great job on getting him to accept an electric brush though!


----------

